# Hymer B544 Classic



## Campingcar (May 28, 2012)

I have been looking exhaustively now for a Hymer circa 2000/03 and have found one 220 miles away (in France) which I have arranged to go and view on Friday with a view to buying as all of my questions have been answered positively. However we will be using the vehicle during some winter months throughout Europe and assumed that this vehicle will be fully winterised with a double floor. It is advertised as a Hymer classic BC544 but to me it just looks like the B544 with the rear kitchen. It has full service history, has covered 68,000 km, had a new cambelt at 46,000 km and is well priced at 22,500 euro (£19k approx) maybe because it has a red regal stripey fabric!  Can anyone possibly advise before I make a 400 mile+ wasted journey! Thank you


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

pictures or a link to the advert (with pictures) would be useful.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

If it's the "classic" it may be without the double floor etc - ie the Fiat chassis rather than the Al-Ko that is on the 544SL. Be careful!


----------



## Campingcar (May 28, 2012)

One can't copy/paste from the site unfortunately. I'm quite computer savvy but lost the will when trying. I first found the vehicle on Leboncoin at http://www.leboncoin.fr/caravaning/311156863.htm#
which is where the price of 22,500 euro 'intrigued' me. However whilst searching I found the same vehicle at http://www.lcc-locationcampingcar.com/ and the price showed 27,900 euro. I then made contact via Leboncoin and they confirmed the lower price. Only the interior is shown on the 'official' website.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Judging by the photo; i don't think it has the double floor, i can't see any evidence of access to that area which is usually quiet clear.

I think bognermike could be right, i don't think i've seen a classic with an alko chassis.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

No the classic has not a double floor but not sure if it is fully winterised.
Mine has and mine is but it's a 574 and in Spain see my web site.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The "Classic" definitely does not have the double floor, but that's not to say that it's not fully winterised.
Mel.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We full timed for over 2 years in our 1991 B544. It does not have a double floor. We spent most of the really cold weather in warmer climes  but did find outselves in the Pyrenees above the snow line on several occasions with absolutely no problems. 
Just make sure your gas bottles are propane :wink: 

Best motorhome ever


----------



## LindaandNicole (Aug 4, 2012)

*Didja buy it?*

So, campingcar, iddja buy it? Didja? and if so, how are you finding it? (we speak as potential buyers of 2nd hand b544 in Europe...)


----------



## LindaandNicole (Aug 4, 2012)

*Didja buy it?*

So, campingcar, iddja buy it? Didja? and if so, how are you finding it? (we speak as potential buyers of 2nd hand b544 in Europe...)


----------

